# Food Safety News - 11/26/2020



## daveomak.fs (Nov 26, 2020)

*Food safety tips for pet owners to follow during holiday celebrations*
By Guest Contributor on Nov 26, 2020 12:03 am Contributed The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Thanksgiving is a time for friends, family and holiday feasts—but also a time for possible distress for our animal companions. Pets won’t be so thankful if they munch on undercooked turkey or a pet-unfriendly floral arrangement, or if they stumble upon an unattended alcoholic... Continue Reading

   

*Company recalls 8 brands of fresh, organic basil because of Cyclospora*
By News Desk on Nov 25, 2020 09:09 pm A Virginia company is recalling fresh, imported, organic basil sold under nine brands because a state test showed positive results for the Cyclospora parasite. The FDA has not reported what retailers received the implicated basil. Shenandoah Growers Inc. of Harrisonburg, VA, issued the recall of about 15,000 “units” in select packages that were sent to... Continue Reading

   

*Routine testing spurs recall of pre-cut fresh vegetables in multiple states*
By News Desk on Nov 25, 2020 02:28 pm Hy-Vee Inc. is voluntarily recalling two of its Hy-Vee “Short Cuts” vegetable mix products across its eight-state region after tests showed possible contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. “The potential for contamination was discovered during routine safety sampling at Hy-Vee’s Short Cuts production facility,” according to the recall notice posted on the Hy-Vee website. “To date, no... Continue Reading


----------



## millerbuilds (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Dave.

- Jason


----------

